# Setting up DNS on serer 2008 R2



## freaksavior (Sep 30, 2010)

How can I setup a domain name so i don't have to use my IP. I own 3 domain names. I know usually you need 2 ip address, but can I set it up with one?


edit: I think I just figure it out. I am going to edit the DNS of one of my domains ftp ip address. that should work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> How can I setup a domain name so i don't have to use my IP. I own 3 domain names. I know usually you need 2 ip address, but can I set it up with one?
> 
> 
> edit: I think I just figure it out. I am going to edit the DNS of one of my domains ftp ip address. that should work.



this is confusing. do you want to setup a DNS server on the windows box or do you want to just assign an domain name to your ip?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha sorry,

Basically what I want(ed) to do is instead of typing in my IP for FTP they can use a domain. So I am going to try and change the IP in the DNS record to my IP instead of the one that is their currently. 

I have no idea if it will work, but I will find out.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 30, 2010)

just forward your domain to your ip


----------



## v12dock (Sep 30, 2010)

I own a few domains, I have them pointing to various IPs. I also have subdomains within them pointing to other IPs. 

So instead of typing in x.x.x.x in RDP I can type in subdomain.mydomain.com and connect to it.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 30, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> just forward your domain to your ip





v12dock said:


> I own a few domains, I have them pointing to various IPs. I also have subdomains within them pointing to other IPs.
> 
> So instead of typing in x.x.x.x in RDP I can type in subdomain.mydomain.com and connect to it.



Didn't think about that one.  Thanks


----------



## v12dock (Sep 30, 2010)

I think you only have to tell your server only if you want proper loopback


----------

